
Uppkoppla – IKEA, UNYQ and Area Academy Puts Gamers Need in Focus - benzene
https://newsroom.inter.ikea.com/news/all/uppkoppla---ikea--unyq-and-area-academy-puts-gamers-need-in-focus/s/28dee5d8-d908-424a-9000-c151c208e475
======
benzene
3D scanning humans and 3D printing medical devices molded to an individual are
used in niche, small-scale applications. With this concept, does IKEA plan to
scale custom-fit accessories to the mass market? Will cost/time to scan/print
become prohibitive?

